# In Love



## Crossbuck Farms (Nov 9, 2004)

Meet Scout and Shimmie my mini donkeys that are in love.


----------



## Steph (Nov 9, 2004)

They are very cute!


----------



## qtrrae (Nov 9, 2004)

Darling picture!!

Scout and Shimmie look so content and well-loved!!!

Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## Marnie (Nov 10, 2004)

Cute, I love the mini donkeys.


----------

